# Quick question on bagging.



## [email protected] (Sep 25, 2009)

I have two very simple questions for all you experienced sellers out there. What's the best way to go about this.

As far as shipping which poly bag size is more convenient, 9x12 or 10x13. Now, do you also place your shirts inside a clear poly bag one size smaller? I'm curious how to go about this, don't know if certain sizes won't fit on these dimensions.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

All sizes will fit any dimension. It's just a matter of folding, or folding over, to make smaller.

If all you're doing is t-shirts, then 9X12 is plenty. If you are doing thicker or larger garments, then 10X13 is more versatile.

I use self seal ones. So when it's too big, I just fold over the flap more.

I once received an XL tee from a well known online tee site folded in a 6X8 poly envelope. So I know a 9X12 will work.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

We use 12 x 15.5 so that we can fit more than one shirt..


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the quick response. What about the clear bags? Do you think the poly bag mailer is enough?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 25, 2009)

FatKat Printz said:


> We use 12 x 15.5 so that we can fit more than one shirt..


So you suggest I use one size for single shirts and then this size for more than one? Doesn't 12 x 15.5 go over the large envelope specs for USPS? Brings up something else, can shirts be shipped as large envelope or will they bulky enough to be considered parcel, thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 25, 2009)

FatKat Printz said:


> We use 12 x 15.5 so that we can fit more than one shirt..


So you suggest we use one size for single shirts and another for more than one? Doesn't this size (12 x 15.5) go over the specific dimensions of large envelopes for USPS? Brings up another questions, are shirts bulky enough to be considered parcel or can you get large envelope rate instead?


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

I use a 10 X 12" Clear bag , I put the t-shirts in these as soon as they are printed. Bag has suffocation warning printed and is vented, works perfect for my needs of polybagging t-shirts . For a mailer I wouldnt go any smaller than 10 x 13" but I like to lay them flat instead of folding them over, Believe it or not I've had customers actually complain of the shirts "Stuffed into a bag" when I folded them over when using a smaller mailer.

here's the bag i use ,it's on ebay 
1000 pcs - 1000 vented clear polybag suffocation warning 10 x 14 " - eBay (item 380257101570 end time Oct-04-10 23:11:08 PDT)


100 pcs 100 vented clear T-Shirt Polybags w Suffocation Warning - eBay (item 380257101891 end time Oct-04-10 23:16:15 PDT)


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

We use these bags:

10 x 15" 1.5 Mil Resealable Bags S-5068 - Uline

And this incredibly simple $19 device for perfect and uniform folding and efficiency:

Shirt Folder - Adult Blue FlipFold Ideal for Folding Shirts Laundry


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 25, 2009)

So you guys are using the clear poly bags and also the poly mailers, correct? Same size? 

Now on 12 x 15.5, these seem to go over the detailed specs on large envelopes for USPS. Do you guys send them at first class large envelope rate, or first class parcel?


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

We fold and bag production runs for shipping, always more than 36 pieces, and we ship in a box, so I don't know about the mailers or USPS questions, but note the bag is 10x15 with a fold over resealable flap, so when folded it is down to 10x12 or 13".


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

juan[USER=7448 said:


> @di[/USER];760356]So you guys are using the clear poly bags and also the poly mailers, correct? Same size?
> 
> Now on 12 x 15.5, these seem to go over the detailed specs on large envelopes for USPS. Do you guys send them at first class large envelope rate, or first class parcel?


I've used the larger bags shipped via USPS and it works fine. If it's just one shirt, I usually fold the bag over before sealing it to make the overall footprint smaller (and so the t-shirt doesn't slide around)

For online single t-shirt orders (like for an online clothing line) I think it's good to put the t-shirt in a clear seal-able plastic bag and in a tyvek or poly shipping bag to maximize its protection from the weather.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

I use 10x13 poly mailers and I just ordered some 10x13 clear poly bags to put my next run of shirts when they come back from the printer. I think it adds a great finishing touch.


----------

